# ever consider using the outdoor solar lights for indoor lighting



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I saw recently that a way to provide sustainable lighting is the purchase those outside solar lights. When the power is off, set those things out during the day. At night bring them in and use them and repeat the process till power comes on.

Any holes in this idea?


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

The solar lights I bought don't put off a lot of light. I use them for night lights. Its enough to keep me from stubbing my toe if I'm walking around in the dark. I was disappointed.....


----------



## Little House (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple of years ago, the power went out here for more than a week. The radio station that I listen to had full time storm coverage. (It got old after the first couple of days...) Anyway, they were suggesting that people bring in their garden lights and set them in cups for use in the house. (Many of them have spikes to hold them in the ground.) I don't know anyone who did it, but it sounded like a good idea.

I wonder how long the lights would last and if they would be bright enough to do any work? I guess that they would be better than nothing.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Nope, it works at our house, plus the kids loved learning how the sun make electricity. Granted, you won't light up the house, but it's about as good as a candle without the fire danger. Whenever they go on sale I grab a few more, and rechargable batteries from Harbor freight can't be beat. I even use them as a battery charger for the kids L-Maxx systems.
Matt


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Been using 'em as nightlights for a couple of years now. Love 'em.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I just used ours for indoors last weekend, when someone hit the pole outside of our house. We had no power for 5 hours. I brought in one of our solar spotlights from outside. It lit up our bathroom nicely. It stayed on all night long.

I got these at Walmart for $20 for a pair of two. They really light up bright.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The solar flood lights (LEDs, usually 3 high output ones) work pretty well to illuminate something like a cooking area. I can read by it pretty easily. 

My plan next fall is to use the solar rope lights (just saw them at the store the other day) for evening illumination as the days get shorter. The newer LEDs are higher output and it's just getting better and better


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes there was a thread about this awhile ago. We found that depending on what you get they put out about as much light as a night light for the $3 walmart cheapies and the more expensive ones put out a little more light. I keep several for emergencies and we use them to light the way when camping outside our tent etc.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Do the higher quality lights come with an OFF switch? My son picked up one of those cheapies last week and the aldkjflakdsj thing won't turn off.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

Seeria said:


> Do the higher quality lights come with an OFF switch? My son picked up one of those cheapies last week and the aldkjflakdsj thing won't turn off.


Not much better than a candle.

I have 2 solar rechargeable lanterns and they provide several hours of nice light in my woodland cabin. Sure do like that on-off switch.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

If you take the shades off and expose the LED's, there's alot more light than you'd expect. 

All of the solar landscape lights I bought use rechargeable batteries. If you don't otherwise need them, you can use your lights to charge batteries during the daytime, and then remove the batteries at night.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought some of the cheapo walmart ones to use during power outages. The first time we used them for that purpose I noticed that if there was too much light in the room that they went out. All I had in the room was an oil lamp so I was surprised by that. Someone from here suggested putting tape over the light sensor and it worked like a charm the next time. I sat a couple in the bathroom in a vase and gave one to each child for their room. I also removed the shade to get more light. Won't work for task lighting but is great for enough light to walk around. I'm nervous for the kids to have candles or oil lamps in their rooms so this is a great alternative. I leave them in the flower bed then if we need them inside I go out and retrieve them.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

when our power was out for a week, we used them


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

Big Lots had a good selection of solar lights a couple of weeks ago for under $20. Looks like I should go back and see if they are still there. Plus, it would be nice to have them in the backyard, since it gets so dark back there.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Been wondering about those lights too. Been thinking about using some for camp outs to help light up the camp area.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

DS bought me a couple of those solar motion lights for outside, but they didn't work right. The slightest motion (leaves blowing in the yard) made them turn on. They didn't give a steady light, but would flicker with a blindingly bright light. They were returned quickly ($40 each and they were garbage!) 

Next he brought me some of those little solar lights with a spike that stick in the ground. They don't give off enough light to see more than 2 or 3 inches. About all they are good for is marking a rock or something so you don't stumble over it in the dark. They won't light a path, but will mark a line. They are cheap, only about $2 each.


----------

